# Ditch The DJs



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

OK...this was just wrong: listening to "outlaw country" a channel that I would (untill now) feel perfectly comfortable playing in front of my mother (metaphorically speaking) ... untill these damn DJs just came on between songs and did a 2 minute bit about a herniated testicle examination-turned sodomy! I KID YOU NOT! I would expect and laugh at that on Stern or RawDog, but not the classic country channels


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

It's subscription radio, dude... deal with it. Or complain to the FCC about the indecent content, and get them to regulate satellite radio like they do terrestrial radio and get those "bad words" off the air.

And Outlaw Country isn't exactly a classic country channel... that'd be The Roadhouse, which is country versions of glad tidings and good cheer 'til further notice.

Personally, I never understood the need to use "offensive language" on the air (though there was that one time I left the mic up on-air in a commercial break... was kinda fun to see the bookkeeper come screamin' out of her office about me being on the air with some... well... colorful... language), but I also understand that I subscribe to Sirius, and that language is gonna happen <shrug> If my mother can't stand it (though, in my case, my mother could teach those boys a word or two, I'm sure, if she were still with us, but I digress), too bad.

And yes, I know, all that kind of language needs to be completely banned... from all radio, television, recorded material, etc, etc... think of the CHILDREN.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Personally, I never understood the need to use "offensive language" on the air


Ditto. What makes a story funnier just because the teller of the story has the ability to do so with 4 letter words? Totally unnecessary.


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

Richard King said:


> Ditto. What makes a story funnier just because the teller of the story has the ability to do so with 4 letter words? Totally unnecessary.


It's the shock value, I think, and people getting that "naughty" feeling from hearing it... I really believe that's the only reason the morons like Stern have any audience at all (well, that and "I wonder what he's going to say next that is soooo bad?" syndrome).

I don't mind hearing those words, because I wonder who decided that shoot was ok, but the four letter similar word was not. Sure wasn't me. If I hit my thumb with a hammer, shoot or the other word comin' out of my mouth expresses the exact same emotion...

But I also understand that there are a lot of people out there who think those are "bad words" and that they shouldn't be used... so I don't use them in "polite company," which is what I always thought of my radio shows as. Of course, I didn't get anybody coming to me with 5 year, $500 million contract offers, either... <shrug> Your mileage may vary.


----------



## jtfinsfan1 (May 13, 2006)

If you don't like the language on satellite radio, don't listen to it. It's one of the big reasons Howard Stern went to satellite radio, so he can say what he wants. I certainly hope the FCC never gets a chance to regulate satellite radio.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

jtfinsfan1 said:


> If you don't like the language on satellite radio, don't listen to it. It's one of the big reasons Howard Stern went to satellite radio, so he can say what he wants. I certainly hope the FCC never gets a chance to regulate satellite radio.


I love listening to Stern Raw dog and Blue Collar, but when I tune to a classic country channel (or any other MUSIC channel) I just don't expect asshats talking about nasty crap...Channels 1-99 are all about the music, save personality for 100+

For the record, I am a grown u capable of making decisions without the oversight of Bushes thought police..FUDGE THE FCC


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

agreer said:


> I love listening to Stern Raw dog and Blue Collar, but when I tune to a classic country channel (or any other MUSIC channel) I just don't expect asshats talking about nasty crap...Channels 1-99 are all about the music, save personality for 100+


That's your opinion. Which you're entitled to.

Complaining about it here won't get it changed... you need to let Sirius know.

Frankly, no channel should be just about the music. It's what's between the songs that makes any radio channel stand out. If it's just about the music, Apple has some decent deals on the iPod, and there are a plethora of mp3 players out there... *that* is what's about the music, not satellite radio, not terrestrial radio (though, I hear, Jack FM is like an iPod set on random... I wouldn't know, I wouldn't listen to this crap called "modern" music on a dare)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

oldave said:


> That's your opinion. Which you're entitled to.
> 
> Complaining about it here won't get it changed... you need to let Sirius know.
> 
> Frankly, no channel should be just about the music. It's what's between the songs that makes any radio channel stand out. If it's just about the music, Apple has some decent deals on the iPod, and there are a plethora of mp3 players out there... *that* is what's about the music, not satellite radio, not terrestrial radio (though, I hear, Jack FM is like an iPod set on random... I wouldn't know, I wouldn't listen to this crap called "modern" music on a dare)


Exactly! I have an iPod for canned continuous music, I have Sirius and XM for radio.


----------

